# Derek Miller



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

Been listening to this guy a lot lately. Damn he's good.

I realise he's not exactly obscure, having won a Juno and all, but he deserves to be a lot more famous than he is.


----------



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

A few youtubes:

Devil Come Down Sunday 

Jaded are My Wings

Stormy Eyes  appropriately performed in the rain.

His website if you're interested. 

I have no affiliation. Just a fan.


----------



## scout543 (Jan 28, 2008)

While you're talking about Derek Miiler and the band, Donald Quan, who plays keyboards for him suffered a heart attack yesterday on-stage at the Kitchener Blues Festival. He is in stable condition at St Mary's hospital. Everybody who witnessed it, myself included, wish him the best.
Very bad luck for such a great band.


----------



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm very sad to hear that. I hope he'll be okay.

I'm 42 years old, and not much moves these days, but Derek Milller's music sometimes brings tears to me eyes or send shivers down my spine. He's one of the great ones.

I managed to coerce my wife into listening to a few of his songs tonight, and then I couldn't get my computer back. He's one of those rare people who genuinely understands music as a tool, and he has something to say.

I wish the best for Derek and his bandmates. 

Cheers.


----------

